# Springfield XD - $280



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It comes with 10 round mags - but still. For $280 - that's a steal.

Once again - not sure why someone would buy a Taurus over this....

https://buygunstuff.com/sprgfld-xd9-def-9mm-4-blk-10rd.html

Springfield lowered the MSRP on these to around $335 recently. But for $280 - great price!

Subcompact also available: https://guns2ammo.com/product/sprin...-black-polymer-gripframe-black-melonite-slide


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow and 9 MM too, they have been down for 40, but not 9 MM. Great gun too, just buy the 14 round magazines.

Not for me as I am topped off on 9 MM guns.


----------

